# Tommy Farmer



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hello Tommy,

I have been following your videos on YouTube. Phenominal!!! It is great that you spend the time to video and then download your casts. I have been watching your technique and your style. Hope ya think imitation is the best form of flattery!

First question - Are you recording on a hard-drive-type cam corder? The remote you have looks like the ones for the JVC Everio..I am looking at one at a pawn shop  . Your tutorials are super clean! If the camcorder is the Everio, what is the model number? I may just drop the digi camera and pickup a hard drive cam corder for the stills and the photo capabilites.

Second Question - On your Hatteras cast video - I see that your right leg slightly steps out when you start the load, but you left leg looks like it does the most work-stepping out. How much of a step with the left leg do you take? Is it a natural step or is it exagerrated? Does the left foot plant?

Tommy- thanks for your time. KEEP UP THE GREAT VIDS!!!! -


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You're right on the money. It's an Everio GZ-MG27U with a 20 gig harddrive. I was looking for something easy to use and easy to edit and upload video. 2 out of 3 ain't bad...lol

It is very easy to operate and uploading video is a piece of cake. The supplied editing software is not so user friendly. Mine was purchased new and the instruction for using the editing software was almost non existant. After a few hours of stumbling through I figured it out. They say there is a better version of editing software available, for a price. You are restricted to MOV files, I don't know exactly what that means but it is non compatable with windows media player, you have to use cyberlink player. All in all I really like the camera.

The step on the hatteras cast....hmmm. I don't usually take a step with the right foot, I may have on that one though. I believe the right should stay planted. If you take a step it should be with the left, to open the body up to the target. This makes the punch - pull more effective. The left should plant before the weight transfer begins. I take a pretty big step, it is a carry over from my tourney cast. A step is not really needed at all, you can start with the feet in the "finish postion and just rotate back around from the hips.

Thanks for the compliment. When time allows I want to try to put together something instructional.

Tommy


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

ive also been watching them on youtube and ive been trying to use some of your technique and its helping me out.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Tommy-

Looks like I go back to looking regarding the hard drive video camera. 

Plannin on working on my cast before the game!

Again- thanks for the great videos on Youtube!

Go Bears!


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

what weight do you normally cast??

i tried 4 today on my hdx an did well but lots of blow ups. x30 reel . i figure 6 will be a bit better .
i cast good hatteras and otg casts normally with 6. im just havin occasional blow ups with four. so in the morning im gonna try 6.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nsearch,

Don't get me wrong. I did a lot of research before making the camera purchase. It is a small, very lightweight and easy to operate piece of equipment. Making a DVD to play back on the TV couldn't be easier, with the additional purchase of the everio dvd burner...lol

All in all I like the camera. It is a little hard to see the screen sometimes out in the field on playback though.

Salty, 

I use the 5.25 oz (150 gram) and the 4.5 oz (125 gram) weights for practice and tourney casting. If you haven't seen the tourney weights I've got them for sale.

Tommy


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*casting weights*

i'm interested in some of them weights.mike


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

What do they look like? I always wondered that one?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)




----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*practice lead*

Careful how spread that lead around, I can't stand the heat..


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Come on now Wayne.... Aint no heat on you. Till you help me trick out ma reels  then it will be about as much heat as a four day old hot-handz  

Tommy I notice you stand different than most other guys when you do the OTG cast. I am sure going to try that way, but it looks like you come all the way around when you do it. As opposed to planting the foot and just pivoting the body. Might not be the best explanation, but watching a bunch of diff videos I can clearly see the diff in the stance and exsecution.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I really learned this whole casting thing backwards. I learned the hatteras cast 1st, the tournament pendulum 2nd and the ground cast last. I didn't even try to learn the OTG until last year when I found out it was going to be the main event ay the primo tourney!

When learning the ground cast I figured it was best to leave the step in that I use with the pendulum. Same step, same rotation, very close to the same arm/hand position. It really makes practice more productive because you can work on the fundamentals without dealing with a swinging lead.

OTG is the fundamental cast IMHO.

Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tommy said:


> Nsearch,
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I did a lot of research before making the camera purchase. It is a small, very lightweight and easy to operate piece of equipment. Making a DVD to play back on the TV couldn't be easier, with the additional purchase of the everio dvd burner...lol
> 
> ...


Wow..so you need to get the optional cd burner?
Sounds like the Everio is a money pit..LOL..

Tommy-so you are recommending the JVC? plannin on using it to record a few casts and a few excursions on the beach with so-called evil friends  

I am watchin a few on E-BAY...wish someone could chime in on the video editing software for this hard drive cam corder.....

A/C and fellas...watch out..ya might be on candid camera..this is a new year....last laugh's


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Al*

I am using the same camera as Tommy, maybe I can help out here. The hard drive does create .mov files for transfer to a computer. My camera came with all the necessary software to create and produce diffierenet file formats. Once a movie is edited and produced it can be burnded to a DVD or saved in several formats (Mpeg1, Mpeg2,.avi) Once saved in mpeg format they will play back on windows media player. I have a dvd burner on my laptop so I can create dvds quite easily, or as Tommy mentioned a burner can be purchased separately. I rearely turn videos into dvds, but will create the files to post on you tube. 

Hope I haven't confused things for you- I like the camera and find it does a decent enough job- get a tripod to make things easy. My camera came with all the necessary software and editing instuctions, you just have to play with if for awhile to get the most out of it. You do need a computer for editing, dvd burner optional.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks SC. Think ya got me sold on the JVC.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hey Al...*

Where are Tommy's videos on UTube? Can you guys forward the link? Thanks!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SC,

It could well be my aging computer but whenever I attempt to play back a file other than the everio files (MOV) it will lock up my machine.

Like I said, probably my 5 year old PC.

I was just been missing the instruction book for the software. The JVC operation manual was great. Much easier to understand than my old Sony handycam, just nothing at all for the editing software.

I like the camera and would recommend it.

Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

what's the battery life on the Everio? ther's a few
thats fer sale on line now.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Tommy, what is your weigh in on the 150 yd 8 0z cast with the 7' boat rod and levelwind reel?

Not wanting to cause a flame, but want a pro's opinion?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> what's the battery life on the Everio? ther's a few
> thats fer sale on line now.


Wouldn't hurt to have a spare- the one that comes with it is suppose to give an hour of record time- but power up and down, reviewing last sections all take there toll- I'm thinking of picking up a spare myself.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> Wouldn't hurt to have a spare- the one that comes with it is suppose to give an hour of record time- but power up and down, reviewing last sections all take there toll- I'm thinking of picking up a spare myself.


I do own one of em single AC/DC power converters in the truck ($20.00) at radio shack..I'd just us the DC power-If it came to that!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> SC,
> 
> It could well be my aging computer but whenever I attempt to play back a file other than the everio files (MOV) it will lock up my machine.
> 
> ...


Tommy I had a completely separate manual in my box for the editing software, and another manual for the camera itself. If you didn't get the manual you might check to see if it is available on line. THere are two different sofware applications, the one that plays the .mov files directly, and the editing software (power director express)

It does bug me that computers seem to go obsolete the moment you walk out the door with it!!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

tommy's utube
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=TommyCCP
charlie


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tommy said:


> SC,
> 
> It could well be my aging computer but whenever I attempt to play back a file other than the everio files (MOV) it will lock up my machine.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a video driver conflict. Let me know what Video card you have and the actual name of the software. I bet I can find the solution, it is most likely a resouce conflict. You will probably have either a patch for the software to work with your card or a updated driver to relieve the issue.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Digger,

Sorry I somehow missed the last post. I'm not sure what video card the machine has. I had the computer built 4-5 years ago. It worked great until the past 6 months or so, when i started editing video and working on the website.

It locks up daily now. I'm not a computer guru by any stretch, pretty good at operating one but have usually left the hardware problems to the guy that built it.....

but he's out of the business now. 

With the advances in tech I've thought about just biting the bullett and getting one of the new dual core machines with at least 2 gig of ram. Just a major PITA to get everything swapped over.

Tommy


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tommy, AL....*

Tommy. How have you been? Busy as usual I see. I really need to get out to "the secret spot" to practice a little again...You know all the lessons you gave were priceless.


Al, study him hard my friend.
I can give a no holds barred opinion. Tommy is top notch bro! I showed up one day casting an eleven foot PENN Pro Guide about five-fifty and was hitting five-eighty that afternoon no problem.
with practice and patience a month later I hit six thirty seven. 
I havn't been back out to the practice field yet this year as I'm still winding down from the last...
But I will be hitting again real soon to up that. My goal now is seven bones! I think its reachable....
Anyway, I cant thank Tommy enough....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm good Ryan. It was great to see you pick up over 100' that afternoon!!

With some work you can break 700'. You're young, strong and have something that is hard to teach, handspeed.

Shallotte is just a few months ahead!!!

Tommy


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Tommy said:


> Digger,
> 
> Sorry I somehow missed the last post. I'm not sure what video card the machine has. I had the computer built 4-5 years ago. It worked great until the past 6 months or so, when i started editing video and working on the website.
> 
> ...


Hi Tommy, I bought a dual core a few months ago with a lot of memory and two 300gb drives and boy does it get the job done!!! I use the second drive for norton ghost which copies all you data AND programs in case the first drive goes down.

However, recently a friends 'puter was slowing and locking. I deleted over 400 temporary files from it, ran a total scan with three diffenrt spyware programs and its back up to about 90 percent now.

Good luck - Neil


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Neil,

Good to hear from you, hope all is well.

I run 2 spyware programs (ad-aware and Spyware doctor) daily and delete temp internet files regularly. 

There are some pretty nasty spyware programs out there to go along with the viruses and worms.

Ultimately a new machine is the answer, I just hate to spend the money...lol. Kim and I are planning another trip across the pond in July and we're trying to save our pennies.

Are you still coming over in the spring??

Tommy


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Tommy, unless my current situation changes radically pretty soon, sadly I will not be over for the foreseeable future - Neil


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry to hear that Neil. I hope things improve quickly. I was looking forward to doing some drum fishing... :fishing: 

Tommy


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tommy what OS are you running ME would be my guess. 
Transfer is not that hard. You can buy a USB networking cable to connect the two machine and drag your data over. Address Books it are usually easest to export a text file then reimport it. Although many email clients all you have to do it tell it where it is(easy while networked). But I bet that a new video driver and a cleanup of the Device manager(assuming ME) would do the trick. If it is XP then run CHECKDISK and make sure you have the latest video driver.


----------

